# stud prefix?



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Most breed societies will want your prefix to be registered with the central prefix register to prevent problems with duplicates.

Also most prefixes are either the farm name or combination of letters or a few letters before the studs name...i.e

CV Blazing Star...CV is the prefix...then all horses you breed would be registered with CV


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hmmm ill check into it but when i asked the lady about it today (ended up ringing and asking her about it all) she said we can register a new brand with them then through their rego process it gets registered with the main registry.

thanks for the reply


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes when they send you the forms, they usually send a long a form to register the prefix. 

What I should have said was that it has to be "approved" by them, so often just like when you register a horses name they ask for 3 choices....and then they choose which one is what they deem appropriate...in this case not too close to ones already registered.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Here in Australia, yes, your prefix goes in front of the names of horses you breed. So yes, Blazing Star Roy Rogers, Blazing Star Peter Pan etc. If you wanted letters, as Maverick was explaining them, you would have to register the combination of letters that you wanted as your prefix.

Something else you can do too, depending on the registering body of course, is register a suffix. This can be attached to a horses name (you usually apply and pay per individual horse you want it on). Say you have an amazing stud, and you show him a lot. His name could be CutesyPie Jim Bob. With your suffix applied, he becomes CutesyPie Jim Bob of Blazing Star. That way, people know where he is even though your prefix isn't on him, so you get free advertising when he does well in shows


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I should add that a suffix can only be your registered prefix too.


----------

